

Kindle users, can your reader do this: Flappy bird on e-paper - luka-birsa
http://www.visionect.si/blog/flappy-bird-on-e-paper/

======
agapos
I don't have a Kindle. Also, I don't have a golf club either.

But I am certain that if I ever decide to buy a golf club, I won't use it to
play hockey, just as I would not buy an e-book reader to play Floppy Bird.

~~~
JanezStupar
The point of the article is not that eInk is all the rage for gaming.

The point of the article is that out there is an eInk platform that makes
building and deploying web applications to eInk simple and developer friendly.

Disclaimer: I have developed Visionect Geoffrey restarurant ordering system
and Wemar Nautipad nautic application for Visionect V Tablet platform.

------
rlu
I know very little (er, how bout zero) about e-paper technology.

However, I'm guessing when designing it there were certain assumptions and
optimizations that were made given the reasonable guess that the screen's
content would not change often.

Is it possible you could somehow do bad things to the device by doing
something like this? Maybe akin to red-lining an engine, or ghosting an old
CRT, or maybe other things?

------
nicpottier
This is mostly just showing off their eInk platform, and at that it does a
good job. (with some humor)

The devices themselves look kind of neat, wonder what pricing is at volumes.
IE, if I wanted to build a restaurant ordering system based on this, what
would it cost per device to sell to my end users?

~~~
luka-birsa
We actually have a restaurant ordering system build on our tablets and you
could resell that to your end users and/or you could build your own.

Drop us a line at info@visionect.si to get more info about pricing.

------
szatkus
Nook users aren't impressed.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgb6sVT6OYY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgb6sVT6OYY)

